# [Solucionado ]Usuario estandar sin permisos para NADA

## DaRkaHT

Estimados compañeros, espero que puedan ayudarme pues tengo un problemilla para el cual no he encontrado información... aunque probablemente sea una tontería.

Resulta que el usuario estandar no puede hacer NADA. Se necesita autentificarse como root para: Conectar/desconectar de redes wifi, Montar/desmontar pendrives, Acceso a webcam, Apagar equipo...etc.

¿Alguna idea? Gracias de antemano y saludoss.Last edited by DaRkaHT on Fri Jan 17, 2014 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Durante la instalación de gentoo cargaste los grupos al usuario?

Algo como esto:

```
# useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,usb,video  -s /bin/bash <usuario>

# passwd <usuario>

```

Para tu USB prueba esto:

```
#usermod -a -G usb <usuario>
```

Recuesta tener soporte para ntfs3g para tu pendrive.

Si esto resulta agrega los otros y échale un vistazo al manual

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

----------

## DaRkaHT

Eso ya lo probé. Mi usuario esta añadido a los grupos:

wheel, audio, video, usb, users.

Lo unico que conseguí fue acceso a la webcam, lo demas sigue igual. También probé a añadir el usuario al grupo "plugdev", sin éxito.

----------

## natrix

Algo que puedes hacer es editar los “sudoers” destildando la opción que te guste, pero si lo intentas usalo con preocupación.

```
nano -w /etc/sudoers
```

Por otro lado, diría de ver a cada cosa como un problema muy puntual, por ejemplo: el apagado de la máquina es normal que requiera permisos, para el caso del pendrive verificaría que el desktop tenga habilitada la opción de automontar, lo mismo para el wifi (yo tuve varios problemas con LAN).

Suerte!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## DaRkaHT

El fichero "/etc/sudoers" está correctamente configurado. Hasta que me surgió este problema, nunca necesité configurar ningún permiso en especial para realizar este tipo de tareas. Apagaba correctamente, montaba pendrives sin pedir password y el gestor de redes conectaba y desconectada correctamente de las redes wireless. Cabe destacar que en 3 instalaciones distintas, continúa el mismo problema. ¿Quizás haya algo mal configurado en el kernel?

----------

## quilosaq

@DaRkaHT:

¿El problema lo tienes con gnome o kde? ¿También te pasa en las consolas vituales?

----------

## gringo

el mio está en los siguientes grupos y todo me funciona bien que yo sepa .

ignora los números al principio, en tu sistema serán distintos supongo :

```
7(lp),10(wheel),14(uucp),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),101(vboxusers),103(gdm),246(scanner),247(plugdev)
```

saluetes

----------

## DaRkaHT

Muchas gracias por vuestra respuestas, finalmente he descubierto el problema. Se trataba de que el gestor de incio (SLiM) tenía desactivada la use flag "consolekit", y esto al parecer, no dejaba al sistema obtener permisos. Saluudoss.

----------

